# 10 Years of the EOS 5D Line: The Movie



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 3, 2015)

```
<iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/aJhHJWB6cDU" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Back in May Canon started celebrating the <a href="http://www.canon.com/news/2015/may28e.html" target="_blank">10 year anniversary of the EOS 5D line</a>.</p>
<p>Yesterday they released a short movie showing the development of the line from the EOS 5D, to the EOS 5D Mark II and EOS 5D Mark III and most recently the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R.</p>
<p>It has been a revolutionary line of cameras in various ways, and hopefully we get more innovation in the future. I’m talking to you EOS 5D Mark IV!</p>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 3, 2015)

Did you know they shot that video with a Sony A7S?

:


----------



## msatter (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeahhhhh :-\

Ten years of keeping back stuff.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 4, 2015)

The 5d and 5d mark ii certainly didn't hold anything back, if the competition is a cogent benchmark. The 5d mark iii and 5ds didn't hold anything back either, unless one prizes the value proposition of a competitors sensor over those of canon's own... Just my opinion I guess..


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 5, 2015)

Seems like more of a flashy showcase for some of their latest and greatest lenses than anything else. Much of the commentary by the featured Canon execs is indecipherable marketing-speak gibberish, but whatever.


----------



## aclectasis (Jul 6, 2015)

Why did they get a parkinsons-ridden mong to film high-level Canon execs, then push the footage through a sickening level of stabilisation?


----------



## davidmurray (Jul 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Back in May Canon started celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the EOS 5D line.
> 
> Yesterday they released a short movie showing the development of the line from the EOS 5D, to the EOS 5D Mark II and EOS 5D Mark III and most recently the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R.
> 
> It has been a revolutionary line of cameras in various ways, and hopefully we get more innovation in the future. I’m talking to you EOS 5D Mark IV!



If that video is anything to go by Canon views this model as one of their flagship model - the one with the most top level features selling the most copies.

I'm really looking forward to the release of the 5Dmk4.


----------



## cosmopotter (Jul 7, 2015)

It wouldn't be much of an anniversary if they didn't launch the 5DMkIV! This video looks like a precursor to an announcement. It may not be August but I think we'll see the MkIV in 2015.

BTW My lens bet is a 70-300 IS USM replacement. I don't think it gets STM however.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 7, 2015)

That's what I would tend to think about the 5D4 announcement as well. However we DID just have the 5DS arrive. So it's like they went through the 10 year anniversary with nothing to show for it. I think the 5DS gets some breathing room for sales before they show off the 5D4. Maybe we see a release next April with some announcement late this year. August I think we'll see an official announcement on the 1DX II. I don't see that camera missing the Olympics next summer.



cosmopotter said:


> It wouldn't be much of an anniversary if they didn't launch the 5DMkIV! This video looks like a precursor to an announcement. It may not be August but I think we'll see the MkIV in 2015.
> 
> BTW My lens bet is a 70-300 IS USM replacement. I don't think it gets STM however.


----------

